# Looking for a new coffee machine



## Exeon (Oct 14, 2018)

Basically I've been using a capsule system for years.

Capsules we're fine for me but with guests it's definitely time for something new as those become rather expensive.

I'm looking to change to a bean to cup system.

I mainly drink latte or cappuccino so the focus should be more towards having a good milk frother.

My wife would like to get some hot milk from this machine as well, so this function is a must.

Mainly looking to improve the quality of what I'm currently drinking and to have something extra for potential guests.

The budget would be around 300€ could go a bit higher for a good sale/deal I live in Europe, so my main buying option here is from Amazon.de/fr as some models aren't available here.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

You will get better coffee from something like a sage duo temp pro and a decent grinder. But it's more expensive than your budget and not bean to cup.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

This is certainly not bean to cup, but the best way of getting decent coffee at your budget would be to go fully manual. Something like the flair espresso machine, bellman steamer and a hand grinder such as the aergrind by made by knock. This will make *fantastic* coffee for cheap. It'll be a lot to get to grips with/pain in the arse if your looking for a hands-off approach though.

If you want better coffee, the above setup will do you proud. If you want easier coffee that isn't horrible you probably need to spend more money. It might be easier to stick with capsules tbh.

Henry


----------

